

Best Cold Email Subject Lines for Startups - noahorb
https://sales.prospecting.io/cold-email-for-startups/

======
mswen
Watched the video - looks potentially helpful. Signed up for early access. So
is this already built or are you testing the waters to see whether you should
build it?

------
czardoz
SSL seems to be broken here

Edit: Screengrab: [http://imgur.com/k56ht8I](http://imgur.com/k56ht8I)

------
noahorb
Hmmm...working on my side. Anyone else having difficulty?

